# NINGBO | Greenland Center | 240m | 48 fl | 180m | 33 fl | 150m | 29 fl | T/O



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Kind of disappointing there's no cladding yet on any of the towers, even 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.2.25


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.4.3


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.5.15


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-28 by 功夫


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.7.1
































A big day as cladding has finally begun on the smallest tower, and the largest tower is finally the tallest of the group!


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

These look like from May or June, but worth posting because of the great aerial view. Tower 4 still doesn't have it's crown as of Aug 3...


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.10.2
















2017.10.10

















Forgot to post these! Not much progress in September and October because of environmental inspections, but things appear to be picking up again this week. I'm not calling T/O on tower 4 just yet as I think there's a few layers to be added to that structure.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Cladding going up on tower 3 (#3 tallest) and tower 2 (#5 tallest). Tower 4 (#2 tallest) T/O I think. 12-13 floors left before they meet up with formworks on the main tower. 

2017.11.25


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2017.12.30
Photo credit: Lundsky _Gaoloumi.com_


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.1.29
_Photo Credit: 1093536800 @ Gaoloumi.com_









There was a "topping off" ceremony recently, although there's still probably a good 20-25m worth of crown left to erect.










240m Tower 5 










90m Tower 1 (L) 180m Tower 4 (C) 240m Tower 5 (R)










150m Tower 3 (L) 240m Tower 5










90m Tower 1










240m Tower 5 (R)










150m Tower 3










150m Tower 3


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.3.14

No movement on the two main cranes since the beginning of the holiday.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 1093536800

*3.25*


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.4.11










First crane movement in 10 weeks! Greenland is back on track people! :banana:


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.5.3










Below photo credit: _yuchaofeng @ Gaoloumi.com_


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.7.10

One of the cranes has been removed from the main tower (5) , but nothing else significant on towers 4 and 5. Most of the work is concentrating on completing phase one which is towers 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

2018.7.24

_Photo credit: 1093536800 @ Gaoloumi.com_


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Photo credit: 1093536800 @ Gaoloumi.com
2018.10.01

























Photo credit: [email protected] @ Gaoloumi.com


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*19/01/19*



















Posted by Ningbobo123


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

06/02/19










Posted by 'effort'


----------



## robertsieg (Aug 23, 2016)

Incredible! After nearly 21 months of no upward movement, Ningbo Greenland is finally topping off it's main tower. Moreover the first few windows of cladding have appeared near the base. Never say never! 

_photo credit: yuchaofeng @ gaoloumi.com_
*2019.08.12*


























_photo credit: ningbobo123 @ gaoluomi.com_
*2019.08.17*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-18 by 鹿佶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-19 by ko2016


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-04 by ko2016


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 住在tardis的查尔斯 on 500px









by 住在tardis的查尔斯 on 500px









by 住在tardis的查尔斯 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 8:*








宁波三江口日落 by Forest_Lin on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by bhamzzx


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 10:*








甬江东岸 by 纸 Purple on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大猫叔Don on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Posted by nnkk520 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大猫叔Don on 500px








by 阿钊 on 500px








by 阿钊 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

日暮三江口 by 大猫叔Don on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, I find greenland ningbo so small 😭 😭


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 悟溪鱼 on 500px









by 菜轩 on 500px








by YANT on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 走向山野 on 500px









by hampi on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by simon on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 背靠背99 on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-21 by nnkk520


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by simon on 500px








by simon on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CHEN on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CHEN on 500px








by 练津嘉 on 500px








by CHEN on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 练津嘉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.09.10








by 陆大圣 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @kanye, is it already concluded?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-14 by nnkk520 










2022-03-27 by nnkk520


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it got gorgeous


----------

